# Konsolenbefehl starten u. Ausgabe einlesen



## Hi Fish (23. Jan 2007)

Hi,
wie kann ich mit Java auf einer Shell einen Befehl ausführen und seine Ausgabe in das Programm einlesen?
Und wie kann ich Dateien einlesen bzw speichern?
Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar 
Gruß HiFish


----------



## thE_29 (23. Jan 2007)

Process proc = Runtime.getRuntime().exec("PROGRAMM");

Und vom Process Objekt (also proc) kann man den inputStream holen!


----------



## The_S (23. Jan 2007)

Dann lies mal ein Anfängerbuch deiner Wahl oder benutze die Forensuche  .

Stichwörter für dein 1. Problem:

Runtime#getRuntime#exec und Process

Stichwörter für dein 2. Problem:

BufferedReader und BufferedWriter für Textdateien, für Binäre Dateien BufferedInputStream und BufferedOutputStream

[edit] verdammt, schon wieder zu langsam


----------



## Hi Fish (23. Jan 2007)

Ich hab schon gesucht nur wenn man gar keine ahnung hat un nach Konsolenbefehl oder Konsole sucht kommt net viel dabei raus, und ein Forum ist ja dafür da um Fragen zu stellen 

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## The_S (23. Jan 2007)

joa, deswegen hab ich dir ja die Stichwörter genannt  . Hat jetzt alles geklappt oder gabs probleme?


----------



## Hi Fish (24. Jan 2007)

Das mit den Dateien klappt ganz gut bisher den Konsolenbefehl hab ich noch nicht implementiert.

Eine weitere Frag haette ich allerdings noch, ich soll ein Programm welches ich in C geschrieben hab in JAVA umschreiben mit GUI.

Der Ersatz bzw. Weiterentwicklung zu den C Strukturen (Verkettete Listen) sind vermutlich Objektarrays richtig? 
Muss ich da beim Sortieren die Objekte komplett hin und her schieben oder gehts auch indem ich einfach Adressen austausche?(pointer ftw ) )

(Ansonsten muss ich halt ein zweites Array mit IndexZahlen nehmen)


----------



## The_S (24. Jan 2007)

Ich hab kA von C, aber listen bekommst du entweder ohne Begrenzung (den verfügbaren Arbeitsspeicher mal ausgeschlossen) durch eine Collection wie ArrayList oder Vector oder mit fest eingestellter Größe als Objektarray.

Sortieren kannst du einfach mittels Arrays#sort bzw. Collections#sort . Oder muss es was spezielles sein?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (24. Jan 2007)

Listen gibts in so ziemliche jeder Ausführung schon mitgeliefert. Schau dir mal die Collections API an. Den rest hat Hobbit schon perfekt beschrieben..auch wenn er wieder zu langsam war


----------



## Leroy42 (24. Jan 2007)

KSG9|sebastian hat gesagt.:
			
		

> auch wenn er wieder zu langsam war



Ist aber nicht die feine, englische Art auf jemandes Alter so öffentlich anzuspielen.  :noe: 

( :bae: )


----------



## The_S (25. Jan 2007)

Ich glaub, ich bin n ganzes Stück junger als ihr beide


----------

